# Satellite Internet



## YoRay (Jun 26, 2014)

Looking for a good, TRUST WORTHY, system and provider. Anyone have any experience with this, and are using it still?


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

Forget it .... garbage and expensive

Telmex, a Cable company .... or CEL like Te*l*cel


----------



## RavFX (Oct 24, 2011)

Satcom would be my last choice, expensive and usually bad uplink.

Cable is the best from my experience. Megacable is really fast and never dropped during my 6 month in SMA.
Telmex seam to be so-so depending where you are. Moved to Guanajuato three months ago and only Telmex is available. Sometime the speed is 50k/s, sometime 600k/s and it usually cut couples time a week.

Have Telcel for my cell and have no complain, work fine.


----------



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

YoRay said:


> Looking for a good, TRUST WORTHY, system and provider. Anyone have any experience with this, and are using it still?


I have used Megacable for years without problems. Their tech support and installers are excellent. Those who work in their offices where you contract for services and make payments are not as efficient. I pay by Internet.

I just noticed that you want satellite Internet in Xalapa. Do you live way out there?


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

joaquinx said:


> I have used Megacable for years without problems. Their tech support and installers are excellent. Those who work in their offices where you contract for services and make payments are not as efficient. I pay by Internet.
> 
> I just noticed that you want satellite Internet in Xalapa. Do you live way out there?


Ditto on Megacable. My experience is the same. I pay from my bank's web site, but you can also pay from the Megacable web site.

Currently the speeds are 20 Mbps upload and 1.9 Mbps download.


----------



## YoRay (Jun 26, 2014)

Thanks to all who replied I appreciate it. BUT, my problem is I live in a small village out side of Xalapa, and we are surrounded by BIG hills and there is NO cellular phone service. We do have Dish and cable for TV. For four years we have been trying to get a phone and with that our own internet service but, they say there are no lines availiable and they don´t expect any new lines to be run.

Now we are using this connection from a neighbor but, as some of you have said the service is to say the least is POOR. The connections here are so overloaded there have been days and sometimes weeks before I have been able to connect.

So, therefore satellite seems the only alternative. If anyone has another option or suggestion, fire away, I´m still looking.

Again thanks to all, have a good day


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

A number of people on the west coast were using Hughes Net and Bob Amrine would sell and set it up for you. Everyone complained of speed and cost. Bob Amrine and Associates does not have a web site any longer ??

Internet Satelital | Hughesnet Mexico | Internet via Satelite


----------



## YoRay (Jun 26, 2014)

sparks said:


> A number of people on the west coast were using Hughes Net and Bob Amrine would sell and set it up for you. Everyone complained of speed and cost. Bob Amrine and Associates does not have a web site any longer ??
> 
> Internet Satelital | Hughesnet Mexico | Internet via Satelite


Thanks Sparks,

I have found this site also, and other providers. But, I was wanting to see if anyone was using it and how it was functioning. Or what others were using. Thanks appreciate your info.


----------



## kcowan (Jul 24, 2010)

I would bribe someone in Telmex and then get their 399 pesos per month telephone/Internet hookup. Telmex provides caller ID and voicemail. The internet is 5 MBS down and .5 up with a free wifi router on DSL.


----------



## YoRay (Jun 26, 2014)

kcowan said:


> I would bribe someone in Telmex and then get their 399 pesos per month telephone/Internet hookup. Telmex provides caller ID and voicemail. The internet is 5 MBS down and .5 up with a free wifi router on DSL.


Well, thanks and to each his own way to opérate, no condemnation from me! But, I don´t care to participate in that style of corruption that has Mexico in the strangle hold it is in.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

kcowan said:


> I would bribe someone in Telmex and then get their 399 pesos per month telephone/Internet hookup. Telmex provides caller ID and voicemail. The internet is 5 MBS down and .5 up with a free wifi router on DSL.


How would bribing someone at Telmex get them to put in a phone line for one person?


----------



## Playaboy (Apr 11, 2014)

YoRay said:


> Thanks Sparks,
> 
> I have found this site also, and other providers. But, I was wanting to see if anyone was using it and how it was functioning. Or what others were using. Thanks appreciate your info.


I had Hughsnet for a number of year when I lived in PDC. You have very limited "prime time" bandwidth plans available. VOIP does not work well at all. Uploads are very slow.

It was better than nothing. As soon as Banda Ancha became available I dropped satellite.


----------



## RavFX (Oct 24, 2011)

kcowan said:


> I would bribe someone in Telmex and then get their 399 pesos per month telephone/Internet hookup. Telmex provides caller ID and voicemail. The internet is 5 MBS down and .5 up with a free wifi router on DSL.


For the telmex free wifi, you have to know how to change the security setting of theses wifi router.

More than half of these still come with "WEP" encryption algorithm (proven broken since 2001) so if you get one of these, you should know that it take 5 minutes, maximum, to get the password, connect on your network/internet, get access to your shared LAN folder etc etc...

You need to go in the router configuration (usually by typing 192.168.1.254 in your browser address bar) and switch the encryption setting to WPA2 and set a different password.


----------



## kcowan (Jul 24, 2010)

RavFX said:


> For the telmex free wifi, you have to know how to change the security setting of theses wifi router.
> 
> More than half of these still come with "WEP" encryption algorithm (proven broken since 2001) so if you get one of these, you should know that it take 5 minutes, maximum, to get the password, connect on your network/internet, get access to your shared LAN folder etc etc...
> 
> You need to go in the router configuration (usually by typing 192.168.1.254 in your browser address bar) and switch the encryption setting to WPA2 and set a different password.


I am on my 3rd router in 6 years and the new one comes with WPA! But your advice is good for the older ones. For me, a quick call to Guadalajara and waiting for an English-speaking agent, has enabled me to solve any technical problems.

And to the other responders who are against mordida, good luck with your satellite internet!


----------

